
The Supreme Court's Arbitration Ruling Is Screwing Thousands of Chipotle Workers - dsr12
https://www.huffingtonpost.in/entry/supreme-courts-ruling-this-week-is-already-screwing-thousands-of-chipotle-workers_us_5b0844aae4b0568a880b3e26
======
pasbesoin
Civil redress aside, IANAL but as I seem to recall, wage theft is a criminal
offense. If only we had a Department of Labor currently willing to enforce
this.

I've been a pretty regular Chipotle customer, over the years. But this is it,
for me; one customer less.

I regret this for the cumulative effect it could have on Chipotle employees
(the same ones already screwed); nonetheless, I encourage others to join me.
It seems to be the only way Chipotle will -- maybe -- get the message.

By the way, I did Chipotle a small favor, a few years ago, when I could have
reported them to my state for a health code violation I observed but instead
worked with their corporate office to get it addressed without my identifying
the specific employee. (Another policy that was being followed kept
essentially kept the problem from getting to the food. I wanted better
training and supervision, not a one-off punishment of an otherwise nice fellow
and apparent good, long-term employee.)

It's time Chipotle corporate showed a little genuine good will of its own. Pay
your employees for their work -- all of it.

I see plenty of Chipotle employees who go the extra mile to engage your
customers and keep them coming back. Corporate could take a clue from them.

~~~
Fins
Wouldn't _criminal_ offenses be outside of DOL's jurisdiction? And whatever it
is that Fluffington is complaining about in the FA, it would be inapplicable
to a criminal prosecution anyway.

Then, of course, I don't patronize Chipotle (other than the food being greatly
mediocre) over their non-GMO policy.

~~~
pasbesoin
Friend was a Federal agent for the DoL, now retired. They definitely pursue
criminal cases. I'll ask them when I next see them.

~~~
Fins
Would be interesting. If it is anything similar to this memorandum [0] DOL
might determine if something rises to the level where it needs to be
prosecuted criminally, but prosecution would be handled by DOJ...

[0]
[https://www.justice.gov/enrd/file/800526/download](https://www.justice.gov/enrd/file/800526/download)

------
Fins
That's a pretty bad non-article even for Fluffington. Especially since no
ruling was made yet on the Chipotle case

------
sunstone
Justices were 5-4. This decision won't stand long term.

~~~
mc32
Miranda case was 5-4; it still stands. They decided for Bush vs Gore 5-4 and
that will of course remain.

